# taping price



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

What is the average price for taping,by the sq' inc: mtls: I am in Toronto Canada


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

How many square feet can you tape in an hour and how much do you charge for that hour. Then how many feet of tape do you need to do that job and how many bucket of mud do you need then calculate that cost and add this together....that is what you need to charge. You can not base your cost on someone elses.....


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

*Come On....*

You can't charge for what it takes you to tape if you are not a professional!! This is what makes me sick about so called contractors. If you are not pricing according to standards, you are ignent....I would charge , around 20 cents per square foot, give or take, depending on corners, butt joints, and bead. Tapeing takes almost as long as the second or as I call it first coat.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Tape plus 2 coats, sand, texture, clean-up, about 15 - 20 cents per square foot. Square footage is measure by the sheets used, don't subtract for windows and doors. This is a labor only price.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

32 cents a sqaure foot (ready for paint) plus 50 cents per lineal foot of corner bead. All materials supplied. Higher ceilings requiring scaffolds etc... add for the extra time it will take (have to deliver, set up and dismantle the scaffold). Then I add 20% for profit!! In Toronto you might get away with charging even a little more.


----------

